# 353 JAC selection interview



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

Hi waiting to hear about my selection interview having made it through the mechanical aptitude test. Any information or insight would be appreciated from those that have been through this before. Thanks in advance


----------



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

Did they call your references ?


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

yes they have, scheduled interview time next week from JAC came in today


----------



## k8erade (May 18, 2017)

*Looking for similar information*

Glad to find someone in the same 'boat'. References have been contacted and the interview is next week. Not entirely sure what to expect.

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

My referneces were called a day ago, no interview time yet. Still waiting


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

well here's hoping it goes well for both of you!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish you all the best in getting hired.

Answer your questions with an answer you can live with even if it takes a little time to think about rather than spewing out something stupid.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wish you all the best in getting hired.
> 
> Answer your questions with an answer you can live with even if it takes a little time to think about rather than spewing out something stupid.




That wasn't directed toward anybody in particular.......was it? (jk)


----------



## Suter937 (Jun 20, 2017)

I had my interview a few weeks ago. And was told they would contact us back by June 16th letting us know if we made it in or not. Did anyone else here who had the interview get contacted in any way?


----------



## DruMac1978 (May 2, 2017)

Heard today I've been selected hope you get good news as well


----------



## justadude22 (Jul 26, 2017)

Have any of the successful candidates been put through the 2 week safety orientation yet or dispatched to an employer?


----------



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

That likely wont happen for another 3 to 6 months.


----------



## justadude22 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks. I've heard from people in the past it can take anywhere from 3 months to a year before you get put on with a company. I'm going to give them another ring tomorrow shoot them some more questions. 

When did you get your congratulations letter ?


----------



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

I got mine a while ago through email. Feels like a month.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Suter937 and @justadude22!

Wish you guys the best achieving your goals.


----------

